# Τι συμβαίνει όταν καταρρέουν «κολοσσοί»;



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2012)

Πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε ότι κάτι έχει πάει πολύ πολύ στραβά σε όλα τα δημόσια συστήματά μας· κυρίως, όμως, στα συστήματα δημόσιου και κοινωνικού ελέγχου. Κτγμ, καταστάσεις όπως αυτές που περιγράφονται στο επόμενο άρθρο, μέσα στο χώρο του Τύπου, μέσα σε ένα μαχητικό ΜΜΕ, μπορεί να έχουν υλοποιηθεί με τέτοια άνεση μόνο χάρη σε απίστευτη αφέλεια πολλών ανθρώπων — στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Γιατί στη χειρότερη...


*Η σιωπή για την «Ελευθεροτυπία»* του Γιάννη Παντελάκη (στο Πρόταγκον):

Οι δημοσιογράφοι, συνήθως καταγράφουμε όσα συμβαίνουν στους άλλους. Ασχολούμαστε με τις ζωές των άλλων. Αποφεύγουμε να αναφέρουμε όσα συμβαίνουν στο χώρο μας, ιδιαίτερα όταν αυτά συνδέονται με ιδιοκτήτες μέσων ενημέρωσης και τα ανομήματα τους. Τα τελευταία δυο χρόνια, δεν είναι λίγες οι επιχειρήσεις μέσων ενημέρωσης (Αλτερ, Απογευματινή, Ιμακο κ.α.) που οδηγήθηκαν σε πτώχευση αφήνοντας εκατοντάδες εργαζόμενους απλήρωτους, ανθρώπινες ζωές μετέωρες, ενώ οι ιδιοκτήτες τους παρέμειναν σχεδόν ...άβρεχτοι. Η δημοσιότητα που πήραν όλες αυτές οι περιπτώσεις, ήταν ελάχιστη και σίγουρα δυσανάλογη της σημασίας των γεγονότων. Και αυτή η μικρή δημοσιότητα προήλθε κατά κύριο λόγο από χαμηλής εμβέλειας συμβατικά και διαδικτυακά μέσα ενημέρωσης. Η φράση "κόρακας κοράκου μάτι δεν βγάζει", ερμηνεύει την στάση των ισχυρών μέσων που σιώπησαν.

Μια σχετική περίπτωση, είναι αυτή που αφορά στην εφημερίδα "Ελευθεροτυπία". Περίπου ένα χρόνο τώρα, οι δυο ιδιοκτήτριες της επιχείρησης που την εκδίδει (Μάνια Τεγοπούλου και Λένα Μακρή), αρνούνται να καταβάλουν μισθούς και αποζημιώσεις σε περίπου 850 εργαζόμενους. Οι ιδιοκτήτριες με ιδιαίτερη ανεμελιά θα έλεγα, διαιωνίζουν μια οδυνηρή περιπέτεια που έχει οδηγήσει αρκετούς νυν και πρώην εργαζόμενους σε αδιανόητες καταστάσεις. Ζωές σε οριακές στιγμές, άνθρωποι που προσπαθούν να επιβιώσουν με πενιχρά επιδόματα ή παίρνοντας μέρος σε δωρεάν διανομές τροφίμων!

Η περίπτωση της "Ελευθεροτυπίας", δεν μπορεί να ενταχθεί σε αυτό που κάποιοι θα χαρακτήριζαν ωραιοποιημένα "λογική αδυναμία επιβίωσης" λόγω της κρίσης στον χώρο του τύπου ή της γενικότερης οικονομικής κρίσης. Ενδεικτικά μόνο ν’ αναφέρουμε αυτό που καταγράφεται σε πρόσφατη επίσημη δικαστική απόφαση. Την τελευταία διετία η επιχείρηση από τον δανεισμό για την λειτουργία της, διοχέτευσε τεράστια ποσά (6 εκατ. ευρώ) σε θυγατρική εταιρεία του συντρόφου της μιας εκ των ιδιοκτητριών που ασχολείται με την κατασκευή φουσκωτών σκαφών! Ποσά, τα οποία σύμφωνα με την ίδια απόφαση θα μπορούσαν να δοθούν για τους μισθούς των εργαζομένων. Των εργαζομένων, οι οποίοι παρατηρούν πως μια πραγματικότητα την οποία για πολλά χρόνια κατέγραφαν με μαχητικό τρόπο σε εκατοντάδες ρεπορτάζ για άλλες επιχειρήσεις, τώρα αφορά τους ίδιους.

Οι συγκεκριμένες ιδιοκτήτριες της εφημερίδας, δεν κάνουν τίποτα περισσότερο, από εκείνο που κάνουν δεκάδες επιχειρηματίες σ’ αυτή τη χώρα. Χρεοκοπούν τις επιχειρήσεις τους, αφήνουν τους εργαζόμενους απλήρωτους και οι ιδιοκτήτες των επιχειρήσεων παραμένουν στο απυρόβλητο. Πιθανότατα με προσωπικούς λογαριασμούς που συνοδεύονται από αρκετά μηδενικά, συνεχίζουν ανενόχλητοι τις ζωές τους και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις στήνουν νέες επιχειρήσεις με νέους εργαζόμενους που πιθανότατα θ’ αποτελέσουν και τα νέα θύματά τους. Άλλωστε, πληκτρολογώντας στο ψαχτήρι του google την φράση "απλήρωτοι εργαζόμενοι, ατιμώρητοι επιχειρηματίες", θα σου βγάλει περισσότερα από 20.000 ευρήματα. Αν όχι όλα, τα περισσότερα αντιστοιχούν σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις.

Το θέμα της "Ελευθεροτυπίας", ωστόσο περιέχει και μια δεύτερη ηχηρή σιωπή. Αν η πρώτη είναι εκείνη των υπόλοιπων μέσων ενημέρωσης, η δεύτερη αφορά σε κόμματα και πολιτικό προσωπικό της χώρας. Λαλίστατοι πολιτικοί σχηματισμοί και πρόσωπα που δεν χάνουν ευκαιρία να καταγγείλουν "αδίστακτους εργοδότες", αυτή την φορά ...ξεχάστηκαν. Η ερμηνεία απλή. Οι πολιτικοί (προφανώς πολλοί και οχι όλοι) σχεδόν ποτέ δεν θα στραφούν εναντίον ενός ιδιοκτήτη ενημέρωσης από την συμπεριφορά του οποίου ενδεχομένως θα επηρεαστεί το πολιτικό τους μέλλον. Οι σχέσεις ιδιοκτητών ΜΜΕ και πολιτικών (ή κομμάτων) εχει παράλληλους δρόμους και πορείες. Αποτελούν τους δυο πυλώνες της διαπλοκής.

Εξίσου σημαντική ωστόσο είναι και μια άλλη παράμετρος αυτής της ιστορίας. Αυτή που επίσης κατέγραφαν οι δημοσιογράφοι, αλλά τώρα διαπιστώνουν πως αφορά και τους ίδιους. Η αδυναμία στην οποία βρίσκονται οι εργαζόμενοι απέναντι στους ασυνεπείς επιχειρηματίες. Οι μοναδικοί τρόποι διεκδίκησης των δικαιωμάτων, είναι οι δικαστικοί. Είναι αυτονόητο πως η οικονομική δυνατότητα των απλήρωτων εργαζόμενων να στηρίξουν νομικά τον αγώνα τους είναι μικρή. Όσο αυτονόητο είναι πως η άλλη πλευρά έχει την δυνατότητα να προσλαμβάνειμεγάλα και ισχυρά νομικά γραφεία για να καταφέρνει να παραμένει στο απυρόβλητο. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Οι δικαστικές αποφάσεις ακόμα και όταν δικαιώνουν τους εργαζόμενους, δεν ακυρώνουν την πραγματικότητα που θέλει τους εργοδότες να παραμένουν στο απυρόβλητο και τους εργαζόμενους να εξακολουθούν να παραμένουν απλήρωτοι.

Πολλοί εργαζόμενοι (νυν και πρώην) στην εφημερίδα έχουν προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια, έχουν δικαιωθεί αλλά αυτό κατά πως φαίνεται δεν σημαίνει πολλά. Οι "απέναντι" έχουν πάντα τρόπο άμυνας. Ενστάσεις και προσφυγές επί των αποφάσεων, νομικά τερτίπια για αποφυγή κυρώσεων, ελιγμοί και παράταση χρόνου. Η ουσία συμπυκνώνεται σε λίγες φράσεις: συμπληρώνεται ένας χρόνος από τότε που οι ιδιοκτήτριες της εφημερίδας έκαναν στάση πληρωμών χωρίς καμία επίπτωση γι αυτές. Ένας χρόνος μαρτυρικός για εκατοντάδες εργαζόμενους. Ένας χρόνος σιωπής από πολλούς άλλους. Ο ...όμορφος αγγελικά πλασμένος κόσμος των ΜΜΕ είναι εδώ...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2012)

Μια εξήγηση για τη σιωπή των κομμάτων δίνει το πρώτο σχόλιο που δημοσιεύτηκε κάτω από το άρθρο.


----------

